
Microsoft’s attempt to recruit interns is a barrel of cringe - rbanffy
http://arstechnica.com/the-multiverse/2016/07/how-do-you-do-fellow-kids-asks-microsoft-recruitment-mail/
======
lamarkia
Regarding the cringiness. The mail should have started with 'fam', not 'bae'.
'bae' is babe and definitely unacceptable, either to men and women!

------
msIntern
Can I just say as someone interning at Microsoft that this isn't much of an
issue. This was an INTERNAL email sent by a recruiter we know to the local bay
area interns. She was making a joke and none of us were offended or bothered.
This seems to have caught on as viral because people think it is a public
email and society as a whole has a general disdain for us young people.

~~~
lamarkia
Does not look like INTERNAL when it is sent to 'bay area interns'.

~~~
msIntern
it is sent to Bay Area Microsoft interns :) does that make sense to you? as
opposed to the majority that are in Redmond. not sure why that doesn't make
sense to you?

~~~
herbst
How comes you are here and bring this to "the right" light so fast?

~~~
msIntern
because I've seen demeaning comments and attacks on both us interns and our
company all day and I find it personally offensive? whenever there is a Google
article on Hn, dozens of googlers defend them. if you think I don't have the
right to then I can stop.

~~~
herbst
well you can do what you want, no idea why you would find something like this
personally offensive tho.

Its just strange that you answer so fast, even a hour later. But maybe you
just use Karmalert & HN Replies or something ;)

